# Sneaky day off makes for a perfect walk!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What a perfect walk we had today!! Not only was it a freebie day off (the boiler at school had broken, woohoo!!) but it was just one of those lovely, wonderful walks. The sky was blue, the sun shone, the dogs ran and had soooo much fun!! One member (Twinny!!) will recongise this place very well...we spent the day in sunny Scarborough!

Now brace yourselves because I'm going to post A LOT of pics, the lighting was just lovely and it illuminated the scenery gloriously!










GOOOOOOO!! As soon as we get there, the dogs head to the sea!!









Tilly takes in the scenery









Silly dogs bounce about









This is the view in the other direction...deserted!



























Tilly doing an impression of a Pointer.













































A frolic in the sea!









She is concentrating so hard her tongue comes out (don't worry Tils, that happens to me sometimes!)


















checking out the gorgeous golden in the sand!









My favorite picture!









Tilly on the rocks!









Harry suprises me and goes for a dip!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Can I die and come back to life as one of your dogs? What a life....love all the pictures what a beautiful place to live.


----------



## MaineMom (Nov 12, 2009)

Beautiful place!Looks like fun


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a beautiful place! Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow !
what a gorgeous place
what a gorgeous day
and of course what gorgeous dogs


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

O.K. now I'm jealous. Lovely pictures !


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG! My home town. You managed to make it look gorgeous. The 2 canine subjects help. I have been at work all day and didn't even realise it was sunny!!!
Love the pics of the dogs. Did Harry really mean to take a dip or was he pushed?
In your favourite pic Harry looks bigger than Tilly. They also look like cardboard cut outs that have been super imposed on to the scenery! Lol.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

That's funny about the boiler. I love Rosamunde Pilcher's books set in the UK and in two of them the kid is off of school due to a broken boiler.

You live in a beautiful area and I like your dogs too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. So glad you got a free day to have another adventure with Tilly and Harry. I love how you caught their reflections in the sand.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW that looks like paradise! Stunning shots I love the last one - I would make that a poster!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some gorgeous pictures and gorgeous scenery. Harry and Tilly look like they had a blast and it really looks warm. Guess the water wasnt too cold. They have such a fun life and good adventures.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW!! You really weren't kidding about the perfect day/perfect lighting!! That is the type of scenery dreams are made of.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!! One of these days I'm gonna fly out there and steal those dogs!!

Random: Is Harry bigger/as big as Tilly? For some reason I thought he was smaller than that!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful pics. The lighting kind of reminds me of the afternoon I took the picture of Rookie in my signature. I always love to see your two. I think I've mentioned this in the past, but I'm a little bit in love with Harry from looking at all your great photos.


----------



## Goldendoodle Rusty (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks like a great day at the beach


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh I am so jealous you have such gorgeous scenery for your walks!!  The pups look beautiful!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I love seeing Tilly & Harry on their adventures and what a nice day you managed to get off ( jammy bugger ) and you can tell those pair are having a woohoo time of it. Lovely pics as well Emma


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

wonderful pictures!
just a doubt, is salt water bad for their coats?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Emma. What part of the country is Scarborough in?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

janine said:


> Can I die and come back to life as one of your dogs? What a life....love all the pictures what a beautiful place to live.


Ditto here! Amazing photos!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful pictures! It was indeed a perfect walk on a perfect day. I'm surprisd that no one else has commented on the fact that you and Tilly and Harry were apparently the only ones out there! Thank you so much for posting these, Emma.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, those pictures are amazing! A perfect way to spend the day off.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

magiclover said:


> Beautiful pictures Emma. What part of the country is Scarborough in?


Hope Emma doesn't mind me answering this but, as I live there I can tell you it's north east yorkshire. Emmas photos certainly do it justice.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

beautiful photos.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

janine said:


> Can I die and come back to life as one of your dogs? What a life....love all the pictures what a beautiful place to live.


oh what nice thing to say! We are lucky that we have such nice places to walk!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

twinny41 said:


> OMG! My home town. You managed to make it look gorgeous. The 2 canine subjects help. I have been at work all day and didn't even realise it was sunny!!!
> Love the pics of the dogs. Did Harry really mean to take a dip or was he pushed?
> In your favourite pic Harry looks bigger than Tilly. They also look like cardboard cut outs that have been super imposed on to the scenery! Lol.


I was thinking of you whilst out on the beach, I thought you might be at work!! 

I actually think Harry fell into the water, he got out pretty sharpish, you can't blame him though, he has hardly any hair!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!! One of these days I'm gonna fly out there and steal those dogs!!
> 
> Random: Is Harry bigger/as big as Tilly? For some reason I thought he was smaller than that!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Hi Julie, thanks for your nice comment, Harry looks bigger than Tilly in sitting photos as he sits up so straight, Tilly has a much longer body so slopes much more when she sits...Harry sits up to attention! They are just about matched height wise but Tilly outweighs him by about 6 kilos!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Aditya said:


> wonderful pictures!
> just a doubt, is salt water bad for their coats?


Well mine don't go that often but I would advise a quick rinse through with clean water just to get the salt out of their coats.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Jake'sDad said:


> Beautiful, beautiful pictures! It was indeed a perfect walk on a perfect day. I'm surprisd that no one else has commented on the fact that you and Tilly and Harry were apparently the only ones out there! Thank you so much for posting these, Emma.


Thank you Jake's dad...there were a few others there but as it was a weekday we were quite lucky...just a couple of other dog walkers!


----------

